# 70 Watt Hps ?



## bigweedo (Sep 30, 2006)

Whats up everyone,
Just want to say hi, because I am new here. I have had a little experience with growing marijuana in the last couple years and I am finally getting prepared to grow some blueberryxwhitewidow indoors. My friend has 3 HPS lights that have 70 watt bulbs in them, and they are 120 volt. My question is, could I just buy a 250 watt bulb and switch it with the 70 watt bulb and run everything fine? This is probably a newb question, but it seems like it is possible as long as the 250 watt doesn't overload this ballast. PLEASE HELP! 
Thanks,
Bigweedo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2006)

*Sorry but it won't work. You need the same ballast as the light.  *


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

where did ya get the blue/widow seeds?  i want some please.  and invest in a 400w switchable ballast wired 120v.  you can get them now fairly cheap if ya look around.  or 1 of each wired 120v  of the old style.  you can get kits now.  www.bustan.ca  check them out


----------

